# Can the "Insert link" button return to its former glory?



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

It seems that we've lost the ability to insert our own hyperlink text simply by clicking the "Insert link" button in reply windows.

Any way to restore this functionality?


----------



## Jeff Block (Aug 6, 2007)

This seems to be working fine for me. Can you clarify exactly what you're trying to do that isn't working?


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Never mind, it appears the issue was my own stupidity. Carry on, nothing to see here...


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

when was it fixed??


----------

